# Renting from craigslist



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

James and I have decided that after our first week of living in a hotel (at $155 a night) were probably not going to find somewhere to live permanently in that first week. So last night I started looking at sublets on Craigslist for the month of September and actually emailed a few, and now they're starting to reply. Some want nothing to do with us, others want it paid in full, and others want a 20% payment plus $500 bond now, and the rest upon arrival. I suppose my question is how likely are we to get scammed, and not only lose our money but then our supposed 1 months accommodation sublet? I can see how Craigslist can be an amazing tool when your local and can see these people, I just tend to be slightly warier being on the other side of the world and having email contact only.

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jazziyasm said:


> James and I have decided that after our first week of living in a hotel (at $155 a night) were probably not going to find somewhere to live permanently in that first week. So last night I started looking at sublets on Craigslist for the month of September and actually emailed a few, and now they're starting to reply. Some want nothing to do with us, others want it paid in full, and others want a 20% payment plus $500 bond now, and the rest upon arrival. I suppose my question is how likely are we to get scammed, and not only lose our money but then our supposed 1 months accommodation sublet? I can see how Craigslist can be an amazing tool when your local and can see these people, I just tend to be slightly warier being on the other side of the world and having email contact only.
> 
> Countdown! August 27, 2012


You have to understand september is a while away, so for them to make plans to accomidate you then they would be taking a risk


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Thanks belcher, completely get what you're saying. My issue is more with sending money over for a Craigslist add, it seems not so smart to do.. So instead I actually did a google search that worked.. Normally I just dont seem to pick the right keywords, but I found www.airbnb.com which seems to be exactly what I needed.. And it's all done through a booking engine which doesn't seem to bring up so many red flags with me, but then that might just be naively! 

Thanks anyway!

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

I was going to suggest that very site to you. They had major problems when they started up, but now the have gotten way better. The money is charged after both sides agree to the rental. Airbnb holds on to the money and the host gets paid 24 hours after you check in . I have had someone use it with no problems and we just booked 2 weeks in Malta through them. I have used vrbo before with success, but l like this too very much. It was very easy to do, and since you pay with a credit card or PayPal, you are protected. Good luck


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

thats site looks good for short backpacking! nice!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Often their houses/appartments/room are in typical tourist areas and not always where the jobs are. (depending on what you are looking for)
But I know al lot of people who have used airbnb for short time vacation rentals in the US, and also in Canada. And I would trust this much more than craigslist, if I had not the opportunity to check the rental up front, before paying.


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Yep booked one in last night. Have only booked it for the first 4/5 weeks when we land so that we can go real apartment hunting once we land.. Are there any other websites other than Craigslist for rentals I could research on aswell?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

My husband and I used Padmapper (which overlays ads from Craigslist, Kijiji, and perhaps a couple other sources onto an interactive map). It was particularly useful when trying to find a place that was close to public transportation, since it shows metro stations and the such.

I looked through some other sites, but it seemed like Kijiji and Craigslist were the most frequently used. Oh, and with Padmapper you can subscribe to a kind of alert thing where it'll show you new listings that fit your criteria.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Roomarama seems to be another like airbnb. I haven't had a chance to check it out but one of my favorite bloggers likes it ..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

One of my neigbours is searching with Vancouver Apartments for Rent | Rent Vancouver Apartments | Rent Spot
Rentspot offers rentals in a lot of cities in Canada.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

jazziyasm said:


> Yep booked one in last night. Have only booked it for the first 4/5 weeks when we land so that we can go real apartment hunting once we land.. Are there any other websites other than Craigslist for rentals I could research on aswell?


Another good rental site in Toronto is viewit dot ca


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Pad mapper seems great, not so useful now other than for research, but will be extremely useful once we land.. Just can't figure out the alerts on the app, might have to go on the actual website.. 

Haven't had a chance to look at the others yet as I'm back at work on shift  only 2 months of work to go!


----------

